# Goat Terminology?



## BrileyGoats (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm just gonna ask...
1. What does "freshen" mean in reference to goats
2. What is "star-gazing":shrug:
I am new to goats-please excuse my ignorance:whatgoat:


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

Freshen means to kid or have babies.


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Yeah first freshen mean first pregnancy.. Star gazed? Hmm I think that is when in labor or pain they get the star gazed look.. Like looking distant, or looking thru you not at you?? Make since??


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## BrileyGoats (Feb 4, 2014)

makin' more sense than it did before haha-i had no idea there was this much to learn about goats-we won't be breeding her for a couple of years yet, still trying to get her to grow for the show ring. Thanks so much!


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Nice, sounds fun!! Welcome to goat world!! 


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## BrileyGoats (Feb 4, 2014)

i love this place!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

If you scroll down to very bottom of this page there is a honkin list.:shades:


----------



## BrileyGoats (Feb 4, 2014)

im on an ipod -cant see very much-what is it im lookin for?


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Yeah it's pretty AWSOME!! I'm a newbie too.. I have had my lil herd of 4 a few months now, and 3 are having babies very soon!! This forum has helped a lot!! You can learn it all right here 


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## BrileyGoats (Feb 4, 2014)

laughing-my husband just asked for clean laundry-apparently i have been visiting with the goats instead of doing my 2nd job...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Clean laundry, what's that?:-D


----------



## BrileyGoats (Feb 4, 2014)

bahaaaahaa


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Lol that has been me lately!! Watching my girls like a hawk.. Waiting for babies 


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## BrileyGoats (Feb 4, 2014)

good luck with those kids-laundry is callin ma name


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

BrileyGoats said:


> I'm just gonna ask...
> 1. What does "freshen" mean in reference to goats
> 2. What is "star-gazing":shrug:
> I am new to goats-please excuse my ignorance:whatgoat:


No need to apologize. Yes, to freshen means to kid and come into milk. Star-gazing is a condition associated with Goat Polio and/or Listeriosis and the goat looks dazed, has an unfocused look in her eyes, and usually her head is elevated so she is looking upwards.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

A couple other terms you will see used are:

BOSS=black oil sunflower seed
ACV=apple cider vinegar
wet cob=generally refers to a sweet feed or one made with molasses


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

And related to breeding and kidding:

Pooch test= looking at the doe' s lady parts to determine if shes pregnant

Bagging up= when the does udder is filling up with milk before birth

Checking ligs= feeling their tail ligaments to see if they're soft/gone, which means kidding is close

Going in/pulling the kid=reaching in and repositioning a kid so the doe can birth it

Tube feeding/tubing the kid/syringe=inserting a tube down a weak newborn kid's throat to its stomach so it can get vital colostrum


----------



## BrileyGoats (Feb 4, 2014)

Ya'll are great-thanks for the help!:thankU:


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

With the BOSS and ACV, that was menchioned what are they good for? When and how much is usually feed to goats? Lol I'm new....and I have been wondering about those little black seeds and didn't no the BOSS term and its all comming together now thank you!


----------



## BrileyGoats (Feb 4, 2014)

Another good question I was wondering-BOSS & ACV-what indications are those for?onder:


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

BOSS is a great source of fat and oil. Conditions hair coat, aids in good healthy weight maintenance. And they love em! 

ACV in the raw has TONS of health benefits. Natural anti fungal, aids in pH maintenance in the skin, great for digestion. The list goes on. Do a quick search online, I personally use it as a rinse for my hair instead of conditioner. So much better for you!


Animals make such personable friends, they pass no criticisms, offer their ears through happiness and sorrows, and yet possess such undying devotion, even whilst they know all our secrets.


----------



## Nubiandairy (Nov 26, 2013)

Thank u!


----------

